# Mailman ISPConfig Problem



## Morpheus150785 (6. Okt. 2008)

Und wieder mal ne frage zu nem Problem.

Also ich habe das englische How To zum aufsetzen von Ubuntu 8.04 benutzt um den Server für ISPConfig fertig zu machen.
Dann mit apt-get Mailman installiert und anschließend ISPConfig dev. 2.3.4 installiert. Bei der Installation mit yes bei der Frage zu Mailman geantwortet und dann unter Administration Server Eigenschaften bei Mailman Domain lists.meine-Domain.de eingegeben.
Dann eine Website erstellt (www.meine-domain.de) und dort Maillisten angekreuzt. Anschließend beim Reiter Mailman ne Testlsite mit den namen test erstellt.

Wenn ich jetzt ne Mail an die liste schicke (test@meine-domain.de), bekomme ich ne fehlermeldung zurück.

<www.meine-domain.de.test@lists.meine-domain.de> (expanded from
    <test@meine-domain.de>): mail for lists.meine-domain.de loops back to
    myself


Was ist los? Was mach ich falsch? Was muss ich ändern?


Schön wäre auch zu wissen wie ich mailman vom webinterface undet lists.meine-domain.de steuern kann. Mir ist klar das ich dann ISP Config nicht nutzen kann zum stuern. Aber wäre glaube ich für meine bedürfnisse besser. Was muss ich da alles machen (Seite unter ISPConfig erstellen? Postfix? etc.)

Viele fragen hoffe jemand weiß rat.

Danke


----------



## Till (7. Okt. 2008)

Mailman Support ist xperimentell und ist meines Wissens nach in den Entwicklungsversionen zur Zeit nicht funktionsfähig. Ich würde Dir vom Einsatz der ISPConfig Version 2.3.x abraten. Dieser Entwicklungszweig wird nicht weiterentwickelt und es wird keine Updates dafür geben. Für den produktiven Einsatz ist ISPConfig 2.2.x, also aktuell 2.2.26 empfohlen.


----------

